# Planned power outage prep



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Alrighty. There is a power outage planned in my building next week for some repair work. It is estimated that the power will be out for 5 hours in the middle of the day. However, as I will be gone at work, the time frame I have to keep in mind is more like 7 hours. I'll leave at 8, the power will shut off at 10 and come back on at 3. If things go according to plan for the repairs. In the middle of winter. AWESOME. I'm nervous, but glad to at least have time to prep. 

I have 2 hedgehogs in a ferret nation style cage. They are in their own small room with no drafts so it can potentially stay warmer in there than elsewhere once the power is out. It is the middle of the day which is a plus since they will be sleeping rather than coming out at night to try to run and get cold. 

The problem is this... I cannot be here to do things like change handwarmers or hot water bottles etc... I'm really at a bit of a loss as to what to do. If I were going to BE here, it would not be so bad, I could just snuggle them myself and we could all hang out in a nice warm bed with hand and feet warmers. 

Does anyone have any advice as to what I can do here? What options are there, if any, to try and keep them warm for that length of time without someone here? I don't have anyone else who can check in on them either - middle of the day on a weekday and all. I also cannot take them to work - if that were an option that would be a prefect solution for just one day. But I work at a zoo so I cannot have outside animals in my building even though my building is not actually inside the zoo. 

Would it be completely insane to, say, put them in travel tubs and put them in my car? I'm just throwing ideas around... I could go and check on them hourly that way, but I know that my car won't retain heat well so it may be more challenging to keep them warm... 

I'm just lost. HELP.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would go to a hardware store and see if you can find the larger handwarmers. They're about the size of two of the small ones put together, and they say on the package they last 10+ hours. Perhaps you can get some of those, make covers for them, and put them underneath the igloos (or a couple on either side of the igloo or something) before you leave. That'd keep the sleeping area warm, which is where they'll likely be for the duration of the outage. To help keep the cage itself as warm as you can, I would hang/attach blankets on all sides before you leave, to help hold in whatever heat they get.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I had no idea handwarmers could last that long o_o I do have 1 snuggle safe, as well, that I could microwave and leave in one cage before I leave in the morning.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

They make some that are 12+ hrs. They are often found in the sporting goods section.

Do you have anyone, family, or friends that you could leave them with for the day?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I could look into finding somewhere to leave them, but it's such short notice and most of my friends work longer hours than me. I'll certainly be asking people but I'd like to have a plan for if I can't.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I was lucky this winter and actually found some that stay warm for up to 18 hours! Hope you can find some that last long enough.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

What day is the outage scheduled? I work weekends, so I typically have Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday off. If it's one of those days, I'd be happy to pop over and check on your little guys  I could even hogsit if you want someone there most of the day.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Sar-uh ^_^ It is tentatively scheduled for thursday. I'm going hand warmer shopping tomorrow sooo we'll see!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Walmart here sells 6, 8 and 10 hour hand warmers and some extra large ones that last even longer. Use 2 or 3 or more per cage because I have found that some will last the full amount of time, but others need to be shaken again to continue heating.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you opt to use the hand warmers, you must have good airflow in whatever cage or travel carrier you use them in. There is an article that Jim Woodring wrote, he also gave a talk at the Milwaukee Hedgehog show in 2010 about the use of hand warmers. They heat by taking oxygen from the air. He warns that if you use them, to ensure there is plenty of airflow. He recommends using the snuggle safe over the hand warmers.

The article is located in Volume 52 of the HWS newsletter. It is well worth a read.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll be sure to be careful about airflow. I'll have a snugglesafe in one of their cages, but the other I only have handwarmers. I keep meaning to get a second snugglesafe but it's a bit late now!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

My husband and I always keep handy a propane type space heater. We got the heater part from Home Depot for roughly thirty dollars, and the propane tank cost varies. We always keep at least two handy, one is for power outages, and my crazy brother in law is always dragging my husband along on crazy ice fishing trips :lol:


----------

